# Spreading Cow Manure



## C & C Cattle and Hay

What is the best way to scatter the piles of cow crap? I have little spots of grass scattered all over my pasture and I would like to get the manure spread out so that it can go back in the ground. I've thought about a big heavy drag of some sort anybody got any clever ideas?


----------



## Fossil02818

Dung Beetles. Seriously, if you have the right soil conditions and a healthy population of dung beetles those cow pies will disappear in just a few days and you don't need a tractor or fuel.


----------



## Gearclash

How big a pasture? For a few acres an ATV with a harrow section would do.


----------



## urednecku

I had my boys out today dragging with tires. (We just got a good rain last night & this mornin', so the patties were a bit softer & broke up better. )

Used to use tractor tires years ago, but they roted away so last yr I picked up some semi tires, used small cable & tied 'em together in a 4/3/2 pattern. (That's as wide as will go thru the gates.) Works great for the price! (A tire store will be glad to give ya all the old tires you want, so they don't have to pay to get rid of 'em.)

I've also heard chain link fence with some tires on it for weight does great, but I haven't tried that yet.


----------



## ayrporte

Chain harrow works awesome


----------



## Nitram

Use a harrow with teeth laid down on back of the one ton p u watch for lodged rocks!..prefer to have a tire drag its n the list to do...


----------



## C & C Cattle and Hay

Ok thanks


----------



## Tim/South

Long ago I tried the chain link. It kept balling up. Made some modifications and never was satisfied. Then I discovered the wire bull panels. They were limber enough and did a much better job.

Tractor Supply ran a special on their pasture harrows and I finally pulled the trigger and bought one. I like it because you can pull the spikes in a passive or aggressive direction plus it flips over and drags flat.

The wire bull panel is a lot more affordable.


----------



## bluefarmer

Big truck tires work great and are lots cheaper


----------



## Richardin52

If you worm your cows then the manure is toxic to anything that will break it down and you better drag with something. Anything you can dream up that will contact the ground will break them up.

If you don't worm your cattle and have healthy pastures (don't have grass about as short as your front lawn) then the cow flaps will be gone in a couple weeks.


----------



## C & C Cattle and Hay

Yea we worm our cattle, so far my contraption consists of a landscape rake "root rake" with bull paneling tied behind it dragging. It seems to be very effective!!


----------



## Tim/South

C & C Cattle and Hay said:


> Yea we worm our cattle, so far my contraption consists of a landscape rake "root rake" with bull paneling tied behind it dragging. It seems to be very effective!!


Creative. I would have never thought of the landscape rake.


----------



## Texasmark

ayrporte said:


> Chain harrow works awesome


+1


----------



## longmeadow farm

Maybe you need to look at your farming practices. If you practice rotational grazing with adequate rest periods, Don't worm your cattle, which kills the dung beetles and other insects/microbes. Are lucky enough to have developed a wildlife sanctuary housing wild turkeys..that look/scratch for seeds and dung beetles in the cow pies ... then your "pies" will disappear quite rapidly. Closely cropped and overgrazed pastures actually promote worm infestations in cattle. And worming cattle actually weakens the cattle's immune system. If you periodically need the assistance of a veterinarian, then perhaps you need to look at your "practices".


----------

